# pogo anchors



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

does anybody use pogo anchors ???
how are they fastened to the cable with a j hook ???
what size is best for yote trapping in average ground ?
how do the 2 " ones work on the water line always hard to get a good anchor point in muck
thanks getting ready to start setting the 1st good luck to all.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

SCOOTER3148 said:


> does anybody use pogo anchors ???.


YUP



SCOOTER3148 said:


> how are they fastened to the cable with a j hook ???


The length of cable has a loop on both ends. Take the J-hook and run it through the middle of the washer (may need to open the J-hook a little more for 1.5" and even more for 2" washers). Make sure it is a #6 J-hook. Now take the open end of the J-hook, place one of the cable loops in it and close the J-hook. Grab the other (empty) loop and hold the assembly in the air ... this is what you should see: Fingers holding loop on one end of cable, a length of cable, another loop with a J-hook attached to it. On the J-hook is a fender washer.

Hope that helps ... if not I can take a pic later.


SCOOTER3148 said:


> what size is best for yote trapping in average ground ?


 I do not trap many yotes ... but, I go with a 1.5". Although most ground you could get awat with a 1.25". Remember also, you can vary the cable length.


SCOOTER3148 said:


> how do the 2 " ones work on the water line always hard to get a good anchor point in muck


 2" work fine. With 'loon poop' type muck ... you might want to have a long cable. Once you have it in place, test it to make sure you are comfortable with it. Of course ... it depends on weather you are talking mink, *****, beaver, etc. And, weather you have the trap staked solid or on a drowner.

Bout the only thing Pogos do not like is rocks.


----------

